
$100 laptop problem solved quietly? - kuprel
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=laptop&rh=p_36%3A-10000
======
paulrpotts
I'm not sure if you've ever tried using Chromebooks with your kids, but I
have... and a lot of schools try it. They don't last long. I currently have
four Chromebooks, and after a few months of use, only one of them is in fully
working condition. They are really fragile.

So why not just toss out the broken ones and buy more? Well, they are a bad
use of my time, as the system administrator who has to reconfigure them...

Much better and more cost-effective to buy new old stock, older model, full-
sized ThinkPads or similar machines. They last FAR longer.

------
kuprel
I remember this was a big goal at one point:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5ySOqtxhbw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5ySOqtxhbw)

